# Frigid Shout out



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey All,
Feeling nekkid without my CCW while travelling up here in Halifax, Nova Scotia!! Had to take a chance checking my bag just so I could have some of my other EDC stuff (Every Day Carry). Heading to Detroit next and was hoping to meet up with wifey who was going to bring along my gun so that I could CC it as I am driving my daugthers (in the Navy) car back to NC from Detroit. Unfortunately, BabyJack, 2y/o, is sick and they wont be making the trip to Detroit. That means I will be making the trek back from Detroit sans personal protection :-( other than my wit, charm and brawn of course! Oh no! I'm doomed!!

Happy HolyDays to all!!

Of course, Jesus is the Reason for the Season, but its the men and women of our armed forces who provide me the opportunity to both say that and celebrate it!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Purchase a short Baseball Bat and a big knife in Detroit. :numbchuck:

Good luck. OMG :smt022


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I feel your pain. We're about to head to Long Island for a couple days then to my in-law's in MA. Needless to say, I'll be unarmed from Saturday until whenever we come back (my wife has left the return date "open") sometime after Christmas. The only thing I'll have is my pocketknife, which is pretty much useless as the only knife fighting technique I know is slash, stab, and pray you hit something vital. :smt033

I definitely enjoy visiting my mother in FL a lot more as I can carry the entire trip!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Todd said:


> I feel your pain. We're about to head to Long Island for a couple days then to my in-law's in MA. Needless to say, I'll be unarmed from Saturday until whenever we come back (my wife has left the return date "open") sometime after Christmas. The only thing I'll have is my pocketknife, which is pretty much useless as the only knife fighting technique I know is slash, stab, and pray you hit something vital. :smt033
> 
> I definitely enjoy visiting my mother in FL a lot more as I can carry the entire trip!


It sounds like you need a Baseball Bat also Todd. :numbchuck:

I'm staying on my mountain with all the good hardware.

Stay safe


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

My passport won't allow me to travel to those 3rd world countries like Yankeeland and Canada. If my gun can't go I can't go either.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Man, I should mail you one of my fixed blades.  You could return it when you get back here.


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Well, due to weather restrictions I didnt make it to Detroit - in fact, it took me 2 long days to get out of Halifax - 3 cancelled flights and 1 really delayed one! I spent most of yesterday at JFK airport! Wasnt horrible, I am pretty good at making the best of a sucky situation! Got back late last night, overslept and got to church 20mins late :-( But you can bet when I did get their I was duly armed.

Thanks for the well wishes. My next trip will probably be to Quebec - a bit worse - Its Canada, but nobody speaks English! Ha!

Happy HolyDays to all!


----------

